# New portable millwright / machinist box



## MW/MC (Oct 24, 2020)

Thought some of you might like this 
New/used snap on all weather box
And all my tools stuffed in it I’ll let you know how it is

let’s see some of your guys set ups


----------



## Proxule (Feb 25, 2021)

Nice setup, What do you do, where do you work?


----------



## MW/MC (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello I’m a millwright and machinist apprentice I work all over AB !
How about your self ? 
ya I’m really happy with this box it’s water proof to
Keep all the precision tools dry ! And trust me it’s packed !!!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 26, 2021)

Do you have a millwright specialty?  Where is 'local' to you?

There seems to be more millwrights in Alberrta in recent years...  20 years ago they seemed to be hard to find.


Welcome to the group!


----------



## MW/MC (Feb 27, 2021)

Really all of the province ft Mac to Medicine Hat !
I really love it more industry now then 20 years ago ?
What about you what do you do ?


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 27, 2021)

Back 20 years ago I tried to contact a millwright to fix a specific problem for a machine tool I owned.  After exhausting the yellow pages and all my industry contacts, I found 2 with small machine experience.  Both did not satisfy me that they would undertake the fix in a reasonable way and at reasonable cost.

-  Both of them said that ruining the machine was a likelihood.  

So I gave up.  Fixed it myself. (after a lot of learning and cussin')  In the past few years I have learned there are a lot of millwrights but you have to get one with the experience you need...


----------

